# Help me look homeless.



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, there is a joke, that I'm not sure if everyone's familiar with but it basically goes like this. You are out with a friend and you see a beggar on the street corner. You say to your friend" Look it's a retired (insert the name of your friends workplace here) employee". I'm thinking about doing this for my companies Halloween party using my companies name of course. I found a mask that looks like an old man who has not had a shave or haircut in decades. However I'm unsure of where to go from there. I thought about getting some cardboard and making a sign that says " Retired XX employee, please help" then leaving it outside for a couple of days to weather it. I also thought about getting a rusty soup can and gluing a couple of pennies and a gum wrapper to the bottom. But I'm not sure how to get a can to rust this quickly.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

scratch the can with something harsh, a wire brush maybe, and soak in vinegar. 

if its a corporate type business, an old ripped suit.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll try the vinegar on the can. My workplace is more of a casual atmosphere, so a suit might be out of place, even if it's ripped up. Though some ripped jeans might be good. What's the best way to get them frayed?


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm well rip them and wire brush the rips? wash and dry wash and dry wash and dry..my regular jeans seem to enjoy fraying that way LOL

If there is something specific about your company make sure you incorporate that. 

Such as if its a hardware store perhaps tie the sign with an extension cord...or if its an office supply place, have a few empty ink cartridges on a rope for sale...

what type of work is it?


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks again, I have a wire brush that mounts to a right angle grinder, I might try that. I work for Lindal Cedar Homes at their corporate office in Seattle. I create material lists for house packages. We have another department that draws the houses. My department and the drafting department are a bit competitive with each other, so my thought is to go as a retired drafter, and poke a little fun at them.


----------

